# westwater canyon bike shuttle



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not sure how long it is, but it's a dirt road that runs along the rim. I've driven it in a 4x4 and it took about the same amount of time that a car running the traditional shuttle takes. I believe it's marked with the Kokopelli trail markers. My guess is it's probably apx 20 miles and starts just before the cattle guard when leaving the westwater takeout area.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

A fair number of folks have done this bike shuttle. I don't know the distance offhand (10-12 miles???), but the route is pretty simple.

When you come back out of the parking area at Cisco, there is a two track that cuts off to the right a couple of hundred yards out. Follow that all the way to the hardtop road by the railroad bridge coming in to the ranger station. It stays back from the rim quite a ways, unless to take a main cutoff on the Westwater side of Cottonwood Wash, which leads out to Little Hole, Hades Overlook, and Big Hole.

In between, there actually are a couple of cutoffs, but the main Kokopeli (which remains a two track used by vehicles as well) should be marked with the little brown carsonite signs. The only thing that might mess you up if you missed it, is a right turn just before the road crosses the railroad tracks. If you get to a railroad crossing, turn around, go back and take the turn you missed (now on your left about 100 yards back) and continue on the Kokopeli.

One possible fly in the ointment -- you have to cross Cottonwood Wash. If it's running high, then you may not want to do this. The rangers should have some idea of conditions there, so ask before you take off for Cisco and be prepared to beg a ride back with someone else if it seems unwise. 

Hope this helps.

Rich Phillips


----------



## treewell (Mar 20, 2006)

I've done the bike shuttle and it works well. Route is fairly clear as you ride. Google Earth gives a good view. My recollection is it takes maybe an hour and a half. Really not much longer than setting up a car shuttle. Very pleasant ride on a warm morning.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be running solo friday 3/16, been bike shuttling for years! be there between 9 and 10 am you can ride with me!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Goggle has it at 14 miles. A lot of it parallels the RR so the grades are probably ok. Wouldn't want to do it in the summer, HOT!!!

I've done the Numbers shuttle from BV Brew Pub to put in on the gravel road and as I recall its also about 14 miles and I remember feeling like a nap before my run. 
But the first good spashes in #1 seem to wake me right up!


----------



## gravitycadet (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys. 
hey ric if you are boating on friday we should meet up i am with a group of 3 kayakers 412 five two three 7252


----------



## fatbob (Apr 11, 2008)

Ric, pm sent. Share Shuttle? can provide lunch, beers @ takeout and safety. Bob 719-966-915zero. we were planning on playboats, but can bring longer boats if u are to keep up.


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Where is the best place to lock up your bike at the put-in? Just curious if the rangers let you stash your bike somewhere safe...


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

There's a bike rack at the put-in, and if for some reason that doesn't seem secure enough for you, the rangers will sometimes let you stash gear behind the fence between the ranger station and the boathouse.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*how long does the ride take for a guy in reasonable shape?*

14 miles so guessing 1.5 to 2 hours?


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

We did this a few weeks ago, it took us close to 2 hours at a reasonable pace. There are some sandy stretches that were difficult for those not experienced in riding through sand.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Several years ago some friends of mine raced the car shuttle back up from Cisco and the bikes won by about 15 minutes.


----------

